# Funny news article: liberals prepping for doomsday



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't get mad, just laugh and be thankful that more people are prepping :vs_laugh:
They're basically saying that guns are bad but you should get a gun AFTER SHTF haha

Posted 3 hours ago A doomsday prepper's guide to surviving 'SHTF' | London Evening Standard


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope they aren't buying any of those evil black guns, liberals are redefining what it is to be a hypocrite.... I hope everything they are doing doesn't offend anyone. So if they build a bunker, is anyone welcome? Or are they going to be bias and racist and pick and choose how gets to be there?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> Don't get mad, just laugh and be thankful that more people are prepping :vs_laugh:
> They're basically saying that guns are bad but you should get a gun AFTER SHTF haha
> 
> Posted 3 hours ago [url=http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/London
> ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I know, such idiotic reasoning, yet they're finally prepping! Yay!
A dumb friend of mine suddenly prepared a pretty decent Bug-out-Bag two days after Trump got elected! :vs_laugh: I asked him whether he plans to share all of his supplies with fellow "refugees" he looked at me like I'm evil (this was just hours after we discussed communism).


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They recommend having suicide pills. What goofballs!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not one word on sanitation. That's going to be a crappy situation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will fail at it for one simple reason. Liberals will of course expect someone else to do and pay for.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Make sure the liberals post there address so we can find there supplies after their all dead!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

When the liberals become refugees, can we ban them too?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They recommend gold and diamonds. Good luck eating those.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I really do not wish anyone harm unless there is no other option. But the idea of a lot of unarmed liberals does make me feel somewhat safer. Think about it BG/Hoime come to take what they want. One target well armed and secure the other not armed door wide open. Witch do you think they will pick.
So while I advise liberals to adopt a new path if they don't , I have no blame for what happens.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> I know, such idiotic reasoning, yet they're finally prepping! Yay!
> A dumb friend of mine suddenly prepared a pretty decent Bug-out-Bag two days after Trump got elected! :vs_laugh: I asked him whether he plans to share all of his supplies with fellow "refugees" he looked at me like I'm evil (this was just hours after we discussed communism).


I think they are prepping for all the wrong reasons, we prep for survival, their prepping to advance an agenda....JMO


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good luck to them. Most will soon loose interest and go about their liberal merry way.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Just another one of their knee jerk reactions they are so famous for.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I read it, all of london is a death trap, one way or another.

They have no clue, silver, gold and diamonds?

After a week they will be eating each other.

Oh, yes, she is anti gun, but sees our point in having them post SHTF, good luck on that act, in england at that???

Fools!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I figured after it goes down I'd better buy an AK-15 with lots of banana clips and hollow points. I might also buy a ghost gun. Like an AR-47 with some clipazines.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Libs like the idea of boyscouts being around to save them, but struggle with putting the motto (be prepared) in practice.... They'd rather save the planet than themselves anyway. I just wanna ask that lady, really when the SHTF where exactly do you think you'll be able to buy a kitchen knife let alone a gun by then???


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mrs. Spork said:


> ...when the SHTF where exactly* do you think *you'll be able to buy a kitchen knife let alone a gun by then???


That's the operative phrase, and no, they don't.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@Mrs. Spork re: "where exactly do you think you'll be able to buy a kitchen knife"

Ah, finally something I know about! I would ask you this, "_Why does a butterknife have to be used for butter_?"

Well, the biggest reason is that such knives are cheap, plentiful, and can be sharpened on just about any abrasive--including the cheap sandpaper in your traveling bag. In fact, when my wife wants to pitch a a knife, any knife, I just ask for the thing. And strange as it might be, she will sooner or later want the polished edge I crafted to slice open a cantaloupe.

I have a TOPS fixed blade knife with two polished edges, the front bevel mates to the spine, great if a surgeon needs the thing. But here's the thing, we won't be "buying" much in this brave, new, ugly world. You won't pop a shirt button and leave it on the ground. You find a bunch of rusty nails and a little tin soldier and you'll be casting bullets over that night's fire. A slab of bad bacon might be traded for a gallon of fresh gasoline.

I hope Mrs. Spork sends me a bad butterknife. I'll bet that on return she names it "*ol' Betsy*."


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> @Mrs. Spork re: "where exactly do you think you'll be able to buy a kitchen knife"
> 
> Ah, finally something I know about! I would ask you this, "_Why does a butterknife have to be used for butter_?"
> 
> ...


Hey... I never said I'd part with my current knife collection  ...thinking of it maybe we should invest in used cutlery... That may well be quite the barter item after the proverbial fan shuts off. 

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Mrs. Spork* re: That may well be quite the barter item after the proverbial fan shuts off.

Well, I'm not much of a Tina Turner fan. I think if given the choice I would agree to shovel pig slop with Mel Gibson than to talk smart to Tina Turner.

Perhaps you should talk to our "Annie." I have made incredibly sharp knives for any combat she might face, but she just slices and dices dinner's evening meal.

When your knife is worth more than the food, you have a problem...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So..... an article about how to prep.... written by a non-prepper......?


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

The article recommends that you have a suicide pill. ...now that's a winning spirit <rolleyes>

I dunno, the Panda guy sounds like he's ready for anything


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> The article recommends that you have a suicide pill. ...now that's a winning spirit <rolleyes>
> 
> I dunno, the Panda guy sounds like he's ready for anything


We all have a suicide pill, it is called hoe and Joe.


----------

